# good cafe near Holborn / Red Lion Square London



## prophecy-of-drowning (Mar 18, 2016)

Please can someone recommend me a cafe that serves good coffee near Holborn Tube station / Red Lion Square? (WC1R 4SG)

thanks


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Department of coffee and social affairs, its a bit more near Chancery Lane, but easily reached.

Lundenwic down on Aldwych St is also nice for coffee. I'm sure there are others...


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

There's loads within a tube stop.

map here

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1axE7gwV4LlL-kpiMvg0fyX8J5lE


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

timmyjj21 said:


> Department of coffee and social affairs, its a bit more near Chancery Lane, but easily reached.
> 
> Lundenwic down on Aldwych St is also nice for coffee. I'm sure there are others...


Mmmm I like the Dept and if you mean the one in Leather Lane... Prufrock is pretty well opposite as well.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Was in that way a few weeks back.

Workshop's Holborn Coffee Bar is on Holborn (A40) - 60 Holborn Viaduct EC1A 2FD Good coffee and at the time we went only remember there being pastries etc but maybe do other food.

Had a decent breakfast and not bad coffee here - Bloomsbury Coffee House 20 Tavistock Place WC1H 9RE

Both no more than 15 minutes walk from Red Lion Square

In that neck of the woods there is a Costa and or a Pret-a-Manger every 50 yards or so. Try and avoid the temptation!!


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning (Mar 18, 2016)

brilliant - thanks to all of you -- I can escape the dreadful hotel coffee now!


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Knock box on lambs conduit street


----------



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

Holborn Grind?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah Holborn Grind is good, The Black Penny is okay too, Espresso Room is 5 mins walk away, Flat White in Soho is walkable too


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning (Mar 18, 2016)

Tried "Freestate" on Southampton Row as it was on the map right next to where I am.

It was OK-ish

will try some of the others now


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

'THIRD WAVE' Lol.


----------

